# rrdtool dependencies



## jem (Feb 16, 2011)

EDIT: The solution is to install rrdtool10 or rrdtool12, not the current rrdtool (1.4)


I'd like to install rrdtool from the ports collection, but it has an obscene list of dependencies:


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install databases/rrdtool
        Install graphics/cairo
        Install devel/gio-fam-backend
        Install devel/gamin
        Install graphics/png
        Install print/freetype2
        Install x11-fonts/fontconfig
        Install x11/libXrender
        Install x11/libX11
        Install devel/autoconf
        Install devel/autoconf-wrapper
        Install devel/m4
        Install misc/help2man
        Install devel/p5-Locale-gettext
        Install devel/automake
        Install devel/automake-wrapper
        Install devel/xorg-macros
        Install x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
        Install x11/bigreqsproto
        Install x11/inputproto
        Install x11/kbproto
        Install x11/libXau
        Install x11/xproto
        Install x11/libXdmcp
        Install x11/libxcb
        Install devel/libcheck
        Install devel/libpthread-stubs
        Install textproc/libxslt
        Install security/libgcrypt
        Install security/libgpg-error
        Install textproc/libxml2
        Install x11/xcb-proto
        Install x11/xcmiscproto
        Install x11/xextproto
        Install x11/xtrans
        Install x11/renderproto
        Install x11/pixman
        Install x11/xcb-util
        Install devel/gperf
        Install textproc/intltool
        Install textproc/p5-XML-Parser
        Install x11-toolkits/pango
        Install devel/gobject-introspection
        Install devel/bison
        Install devel/libffi
        Install textproc/flex
        Install x11-fonts/encodings
        Install x11-fonts/bdftopcf
        Install x11-fonts/libXfont
        Install x11-fonts/fontsproto
        Install x11-fonts/libfontenc
        Install x11-fonts/font-util
        Install x11-fonts/mkfontscale
        Install x11-fonts/libXft
        Install x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype
        Install x11-fonts/bitstream-vera
        Install x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf
        Install x11-fonts/mkfontdir
        Install x11-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic
        Install x11-fonts/font-misc-meltho

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] hell no! This is a server damnit!
```

I unchecked "Use DejaVu fonts (requires X11)" at the options screen but it still wants to pull in tons of x11-related dependencies.  Can anyone tell me how I can perhaps hack about with this port to relieve it of the X11 stuff?  

This is a server system, so I'd like to keep it as tidy as possible.

I last used rrdtool from ports about 5 years ago and I'm sure it only pulled in a handful of extra ports and no X11 stuff.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Unfortunately it's a result of depending on cairo. There's no way to build without it and it's this that pulls in all the X11 dependencies.

Not really a FreeBSD problem, it's rrdtool that's doing it.


----------



## Alt (Feb 16, 2011)

Hate when they (devs) use some lib like this... Maybe its cool lib for a programmer, but depends... Imagine 10 packages with same deplist, its terrible ;(


----------

